# Alternative to ADA light screen



## Tom Michael (14 Oct 2019)

Just seen on a Phil Olivera vid the use of a back lit panel that was not ADA

I think the company is Polish- anyone have any better info about this?

Love ADAs product, but 400 euros for the 90cm version is difficult to part with!


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Oct 2019)

Can you link the video here ?


----------



## Tom Michael (14 Oct 2019)

Think this was the one Tim


----------



## Finn (14 Oct 2019)

Might be worth looking out for backlit poster/advertising boards, once you take off the frame they look very similar, though admittedly with different dimensions. Add the frosted film, a couple of hooks and you're basically at an ADA light screen.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Oct 2019)

It's these guys, "thelightground", they're on Instagram and Facebook


----------



## Tom Michael (14 Oct 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> It's these guys, "thelightground", they're on Instagram and Facebook



Cheers- having a read through looks like they have a German distribution via the Scapers Lounge and will announce other European distributors shortly. 

I think the price point will be key, if it's say 100 euros less for a cheaper product I would rather pay more for ADA as the quality is proven


----------



## Fisher2007 (15 Oct 2019)

What about just back lighting the tank.  That's what I'm doing with my new set up.  LED strip from Amazon.  Colour changeable and dimmable


----------



## Tom Michael (16 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> What about just back lighting the tank.  That's what I'm doing with my new set up.  LED strip from Amazon.  Colour changeable and dimmable



Thanks- yes I currently use backlighting, which admittedly looks very nice, but when you compare with ADAs light screen, the effect is different.

For anyone of interest I contacted The Light Ground and they informed me that they would shortly provide details of a distributor in Cambridge. Isn't Aquarium Gardens that way?!


----------



## Tom Michael (30 Oct 2019)

Looks like aquarium gardens will be getting to test the product to see if they are happy with the design, and if so may retail in future. I will be interested in their findings!


----------



## Andrew Butler (30 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> What about just back lighting the tank.  That's what I'm doing with my new set up.  LED strip from Amazon.  Colour changeable and dimmable


which one did you go for and any further info? message me if it's easier.


----------



## Tom Michael (30 Oct 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> which one did you go for and any further info? message me if it's easier.


I currently have a Phillips light strip from the hue range - certainly not the cheapest, but it's good quality and if you have the hue system easy to use.

However the effect is nice, it's not quite the same as a light screen. It's obviously what you like and how much your willing to pay for a lighting 'effect '!


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 Oct 2019)

Current in the USA makes this product

https://current-usa.com/serene-background-led-lights/


----------



## alto (30 Oct 2019)

Does Current USA also sell the Background film and LED strips separately? 
I might be tempted but my tanks are 55cm tall


----------



## Ed Wiser (31 Oct 2019)

Yes they do. They sell a package without the speakers. Which I wouldn’t want either. 

https://current-usa.com/serene-background-light-kit/


----------



## Fisher2007 (31 Oct 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> which one did you go for and any further info? message me if it's easier.



This is the one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/your-order...ryId=&returnUnitIndices=&shipmentId=DgNq8XtC7


----------



## Andrew Butler (31 Oct 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> This is the one
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/your-order...ryId=&returnUnitIndices=&shipmentId=DgNq8XtC7


Haha, that took me to my own amazon orders.


----------



## Fisher2007 (31 Oct 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Haha, that took me to my own amazon orders.



Oops!!!

Try this instead - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07QDY8CVB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kirby SM (30 Aug 2021)

Tom Michael said:


> Just seen on a Phil Olivera vid the use of a back lit panel that was not ADA
> 
> I think the company is Polish- anyone have any better info about this?
> 
> Love ADAs product, but 400 euros for the 90cm version is difficult to part with!


Size 60x36cm. A lot cheaper than ADA and Lightground










						Aquarium Background Light 60cmx36cm for Aquascaping, ADA Lightscreen Alternative  | eBay
					

Aquarium Background Light 60cmx36cm for Aquascaping, ADA Lightscreen Alternative by Aquarist For Fun. Aquarium background lights that'll will surely improve your aquascaped aquarium. -Hooks are 8mm will fit most aquarium glass thickness.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Garuf (30 Aug 2021)

Has anyone studied ikeas catalog? They had light panels on their displays last time I was in.


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Aug 2021)

Fisher2007 said:


> What about just back lighting the tank.  That's what I'm doing with my new set up.  LED strip from Amazon.  Colour changeable and dimmable


Absolutely not, having an ADA logo is scientifically proven to make it a bazillion times better


----------

